# Leaked Zoom Video - Inflating Covid Cases & Deaths



## win231 (Sep 16, 2021)

https://www.theepochtimes.com/mkt_m...22AhZuUl/XHSQD3yottmQGfaba+2LrFkbTR9g9SUY/T4=



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436466927703138308
National File and other local media outlets that reported on the leak identified the people in the video as Mary Kathryn Rudyk, a physician at the medical center, who is asking Carolyn Fisher, the hospital’s director of marketing, how to inflate the number of people classified as COVID-19 patients for the purpose of generating fear in the unvaccinated.

“I think we have to be more blunt, we have to be more forceful—we have to say something coming out—if you don’t get vaccinated, you know you are going to die,” Rudyk said in the video. “Let’s just be really blunt to these people.”

The video begins with Fisher explaining how her department is communicating “meaningful numbers”—the percentage of the unvaccinated, vaccinated, and percentage of deaths in the Intensive Care Unit (ICU)—to the public.
Rudyk then asked how post-COVID cases can be included in the number of people hospitalized for COVID-19.

“My feeling at this point in time is that maybe we need to be completely a little bit more scary for the public,” Rudyk said. “There are many people still hospitalized that we’re considering post-COVID, but we are not counting in those numbers, so how do we include those post-COVID people in the numbers of patients we have in the hospital?”

Fisher asked if she meant every patient who has been in the hospital “since the beginning of COVID?”

Rudyk answered, “Well, that are still in, and that’s something I can take to someone else, but I think those are important numbers: the patients that are still in the hospital, that are off the COVID floor, but still are occupying the hospital for a variety of reasons.”

Also on the Zoom conference call was Shelbourn Stevens, president of New Hanover Regional Medical Center, who said those patients are classified as “recovered.”
Novant Health Response​In response to questions asking for confirmation on if people in the video were employees of New Hanover Regional Medical Center and what the context of the video was, a spokesperson for Novant Health told The Epoch Times that staff involved in the excerpt of the video are seeing the “highest levels of COVID-19 hospitalizations and deaths so far in this pandemic, despite having safe and effective vaccines widely available.”

“This was a frank discussion among medical and communications professionals on how we can more accurately convey the severity and seriousness of what’s happening inside of our hospitals and throughout our communities,” the spokesperson said. “Specifically, the data we have been sharing does not include patients who remain hospitalized for COVID-19 complications even though they are no longer on COVID-19 isolation, so it does not provide a complete picture of the total impact of COVID-19 on our patients and on our hospitals.”

The hospital continues to be concerned with misinformation, the spokesperson said, and that it strives “to be transparent and tell the whole story.”


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 16, 2021)

"we need to be completely a little bit more scary for the public,” Rudyk said."

Shuffle the numbers around to fit the lies.


----------



## chic (Sep 16, 2021)

The vaccinated are obsessed with us. There is only one thing that can save us at this point that I can think of.


----------



## Macfan (Sep 16, 2021)

"Resistance is futile, you will be assimilated."


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2021)

LOL - this thread has been up for 12 hours.  I'm sure those who play the_ "Covid Blame Game"_ have seen it.
But.....Strangely......they have no comment.  These are people who are so quick to ridicule those who choose not to get vaccinated.
_Where have they gone?
Why are they so quiet now?
Yoohoo......._
Covid Blame Game:   _Frustrated people, desperate for a scapegoat who blame illness on everyone who doesn't get vaccinated. _


----------



## GAlady (Sep 16, 2021)

chic said:


> The vaccinated are obsessed with us. There is only one thing that can save us at this point that I can think of.


I think the vaccinated are beginning to wonder what is down the road.  I pray this pandemic will be over soon.


----------



## GAlady (Sep 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL - this thread has been up for 12 hours.  I'm sure those who play the_ "Covid Blame Game"_ have seen it.
> But.....Strangely......they have no comment.  These are people who are so quick to ridicule those who choose not to get vaccinated.
> _Where have they gone?
> Why are they so quiet now?
> ...


I am not vaccinated And never will since Joe’s mandates.


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL - this thread has been up for 12 hours.  I'm sure those who play the_ "Covid Blame Game"_ have seen it.
> But.....Strangely......they have no comment.  These are people who are so quick to ridicule those who choose not to get vaccinated.
> _Where have they gone?
> Why are they so quiet now?
> ...


While I have chosen to be vaccinated, I still believe lying and falsely manipulating facts to be wrong. So _if_ this actually happened, then they are wrong. Simple. There are extremists on every side, and I don't know anyone who would endorse this behavior. 

If you don't hear from people like me maybe, like me, they have given up hope that there will be enough people vaccinated to stop this virus and are tired of all the conspiracy theories, willful ignorance, childish/selfish defiance, and twisted logic. At this point I'm just hanging on and hope the ride isn't too catastrophic for all of us.


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> While I have chosen to be vaccinated, I still believe lying and falsely manipulating facts to be wrong. So _if_ this actually happened, then they are wrong. Simple. There are extremists on every side, and I don't know anyone who would endorse this behavior.
> 
> If you don't hear from people like me maybe, like me, they have given up hope that there will be enough people vaccinated to stop this virus and are tired of all the conspiracy theories, willful ignorance, childish/selfish defiance, and twisted logic. At this point I'm just hanging on and hope the ride isn't too catastrophic for all of us.


My problem is NOT with those who choose to be vaccinated.  I have driven elderly friends to their vaccination sites, since I respect their choice.
My problem is with individuals who ridicule those who choose not to be vaccinated.


----------



## chic (Sep 17, 2021)

GAlady said:


> I am not vaccinated And never will since Joe’s mandates.


A lot of people feel as you do about that from what I have heard since vaccination rates are lower since the mandates.


----------



## Shero (Sep 17, 2021)

win 231:  did you know The Epoch Times isn’t about American politics as much as it’s about China’s politics.

The Epoch Times sprung out of Falun Gong… a Chinese spiritual practice that involves body movements and meditation.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 17, 2021)

Shero said:


> win 231:  did you know The Epoch Times isn’t about American politics as much as it’s about China’s politics.
> 
> The Epoch Times sprung out of Falun Gong… a Chinese spiritual practice that involves body movements and meditation.


The Epoch Times ??   "A chuckle a day keeps the doctor away"


----------



## suds00 (Sep 17, 2021)

everyone shuffles the numbers to support their position. .get the vaccine. don't get the vaccine.it shouldn't result in a political war whether or not one gets it or not.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> My problem is with individuals who ridicule those who choose not to be vaccinated.


Yep, that is a bad idea.  I am vaccinated and would like most people to be.  But to get more vaccinated I try to understand why people are not and to figure out a way to better inform them.  If  you don't respect the opinions of others you have no chance of changing them.  Works a lot better than ridicule...

And misinformation as it appears to be discussed in your articles just hurts, bad information no matter the source is much of the problem...


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 17, 2021)

suds00 said:


> it shouldn't result in a political war whether or not one gets it or not.


Well said!


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 17, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, that is a bad idea.  I am vaccinated and would like most people to be.  But to get more vaccinated I try to understand why people are not and to figure out a way to better inform them.  If  you don't respect the opinions of others you have no chance of changing them.  Works a lot better than ridicule...
> 
> And misinformation as it appears to be discussed in your articles just hurts, bad information no matter the source is much of the problem...


"But to get more vaccinated I try to understand why people are not and to figure out a way to better inform them. If you don't respect the opinions of others you have no chance of changing them."

Just because they don't think like you and agree with you, you assume they are not informed? 

You want to change them because they have a different opinion then yours?


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 18, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Just because they don't think like you and agree with you, you assume they are not informed?


No, but I do think they may be looking at different information.  It varies of course.  I do my best to keep up with reliable statistics and scientifically based studies, peer reviewed science, not media reports.

Good statistics are important; reports of individual or a few individual cases are not very helpful.  One example of the kind of thing I rely on is this paper from the British Medical Journal "_Covid-19: Unvaccinated face 11 times risk of death from delta variant, CDC data show_" https://www.bmj.com/content/374/bmj.n2282.  It is based on study of several hundred thousand people and concludes (in part):

"_Unvaccinated Americans have died at 11 times the rate of those fully vaccinated since the delta variant became the dominant strain..."_

and

_"Vaccinated people were 10 times less likely to be admitted to hospital and five times less likely to be infected than unvaccinated people_"

This is just one example, you have to read a lot of articles like this to really understand.



Becky1951 said:


> You want to change them because they have a different opinion then yours?


No, not exactly, I just want people to be as informed and objective as possible.  I believe doing that would lead to better healthier decision making.  And of course I believe I am right, don't we all?

I am however open to changing my mind if someone points out something I have missed or misunderstood I am ready and willing to listen.  However unless it is based on good science I won't listen long...


----------



## cdestroyer (Sep 18, 2021)

"resist" they've killed my men and now they have killed me, I'm holding my guts inside,, resist"...argghh!


----------



## Knight (Sep 18, 2021)

his is what I read Covid 19 has & is causing death. The variant is causing death. There are people still in a hospital recovering from covid that aren't counted. 

Fisher asked if she meant every patient who has been in the hospital “since the beginning of COVID?”

Rudyk answered, “Well, that are still in, and that’s something I can take to someone else, but I think those are important numbers: the patients that are still in the hospital, that are off the COVID floor, but still are occupying the hospital for a variety of reasons.”


“This was a frank discussion among medical and communications professionals on how we can more accurately convey the severity and seriousness of what’s happening inside of our hospitals and throughout our communities,” the spokesperson said. “Specifically, the data we have been sharing does not include patients who remain hospitalized for COVID-19 complications even though they are no longer on COVID-19 isolation, so it does not provide a complete picture of the total impact of COVID-19 on our patients and on our hospitals.”

Being blunt won't change the minds of people that don't believe death & complications from covid & the variant are real.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 18, 2021)

Knight said:


> people that don't believe death & complications from covid & the variant are real


Are there really many people who believe that?  If so I'd like to here from them, and why they believe that way.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 18, 2021)

Even though I know we are not always told the truth, my husband and I both got vaccinated. My nephew got the covid and was in the hospital from November until last week. He had a double lung transplant and was on and off ventilators. Things were so different when I was growing up and the Polio vaccine was given to us. No one questioned or refused to get it.


----------



## chic (Sep 18, 2021)

Knight said:


> his is what I read Covid 19 has & is causing death. The variant is causing death. There are people still in a hospital recovering from covid that aren't counted.
> 
> Fisher asked if she meant every patient who has been in the hospital “since the beginning of COVID?”
> 
> ...


I believe it's real but do not believe mandates are the way to solve this problem.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 18, 2021)

chic said:


> I believe it's real but do not believe mandates are the way to solve this problem.


I agree, I just don't think this is bad enough for the government to be mandating things.  But I sure would like most folks to get vaccinated.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> My problem is NOT with those who choose to be vaccinated.  I have driven elderly friends to their vaccination sites, since I respect their choice.
> My problem is with individuals who ridicule those who choose not to be vaccinated.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 18, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Even though I know we are not always told the truth, my husband and I both got vaccinated. My nephew got the covid and was in the hospital from November until last week. He had a double lung transplant and was on and off ventilators. Things were so different when I was growing up and the Polio vaccine was given to us. No one questioned or refused to get it.


Polio is a disease not a virus.  Huge difference.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 18, 2021)

covid-19 is a disease .corona is a virus.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 18, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Polio is a disease not a virus.


Polio is a disease caused by a virus, the "poliovirus"   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poliovirus

Polio and Covid are both virial diseases.


----------



## win231 (Sep 18, 2021)

GAlady said:


> I think the vaccinated are beginning to wonder what is down the road.  I pray this pandemic will be over soon.


Good point.  And that may be what inspires their frustration & misdirected anger at the unvaccinated.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 18, 2021)

A friend of mine has been claiming that stats were being inflated since this pandemic started. In some cases, stats may be under reported. 
@squatting dog ....isn't a virus a disease? And polio is indeed a virus. When I searched "What is polio", this is what I found: _"A *viral infection* causing nerve injury which leads to partial or full paralysis. Many of the infected persons does not show any symptoms." _Similarly, this is from the New Oxford American  dictionary: _"poliomyelitis | ˌpōlēōˌmīəˈlīdəs | noun Medicinean *infectious viral disease* that affects the central nervous system and can cause temporary or permanent paralysis." 
@Sassycakes_


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Are there really many people who believe that?  If so I'd like to here from them, and why they believe that way.


There are some on this very forum.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 18, 2021)

StarSong said:


> There are some on this very forum.


Then I hope they respond, it would be informative.


----------



## John cycling (Sep 19, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Polio is a disease not a virus.  Huge difference.



I agree that polio has nothing to do with a virus.  Polio is a condition caused by environmental toxins such as lead in water pipes and swimming sites (FDR) which used to be quite prevalent, mercury in petro-chemical drugs and vaccinations, and similar toxic environmental attacks on the body.  The assaults continue to this day though the conditions are now called by other names and no longer are called polio.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> Good point.  And that may be what inspires their frustration & misdirected anger at the unvaccinated.


and the unvaccinated know what is coming.


----------



## rgp (Sep 19, 2021)

Sharyl Attkisson did a segement on this subject just this morning, on her Show Full Measure .

In the segment she featured a case in Colorado that was a murder suicide by GUNSHOT ..... and both were  listed on the state's web-site as a COVID deaths.

The coroner even contacted the govenor herself, but he refused to change the web-site info.

There were others noted.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 19, 2021)

Ah yes a conversation that involved the marketing department. Surprised half the state hasn't gotten free pens yet.

It's been going on with this and other 'issues'. They got caught. It was confirmation not revelation to many that could see what was going on.


----------



## Knight (Sep 19, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Are there really many people who believe that?  If so I'd like to here from them, and why they believe that way.


I guess  some of the posts in various threads, news articles, TV got me to thinking that there are people that don't believe covid & the Delta variant are real. I could post from a web look up of  {covid is a hoax} and post that here. No reason to since I bet you have experienced the same.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 19, 2021)

Knight said:


> I guess  some of the posts in various threads, news articles, TV got me to thinking that there are people that don't believe covid & the Delta variant are real. I could post from a web look up of  {covid is a hoax} and post that here. No reason to since I bet you have experienced the same.


I don't doubt covid is real. What I doubt is the severity and the govt. reaction to it. Every news source will tell you 600,000 have died, yet none of them will show where this number came from. That plus the trickle of info that gets past the media censors should give pause to any free thinking person.


----------



## Knight (Sep 19, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I don't doubt covid is real. What I doubt is the severity and the govt. reaction to it. Every news source will tell you 600,000 have died, yet none of them will show where this number came from. That plus the trickle of info that gets past the media censors should give pause to any free thinking person.


America
42M Cases Deaths 674K

World wide
Cases 219M
Deaths 4.55M

This was about blunt reporting. Actual may or may not be real but getting people attention isn't easy. After the panic where store shelves were emptied in days, a lot of media eased up on reporting cases & death toll. Since the ease, cases & death have risen. My view of the article was that it was about the opinion of MK Rudyk to present the increase in a way that people would again take the virus as a serious threat.

Numbers don't mean anything unless you are part of the count of new cases.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Then I hope they respond, it would be informative.


See post #32, above.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 20, 2021)

More lies, hey?  I'm not surprised.  Advertisers lie, people elected to important positions lie, a lot of the stuff on the internet are lies, people with smartphones lie about important texts they are getting, people phone you up and lie and it goes on and on.  The more lies we have out there the less I believe anyone.  What ever happened to someone giving their word and living by it?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2021)

John cycling said:


> I agree that polio has nothing to do with a virus.  Polio is a condition caused by environmental toxins such as lead in water pipes and swimming sites (FDR) which used to be quite prevalent, mercury in petro-chemical drugs and vaccinations, and similar toxic environmental attacks on the body.  The assaults continue to this day though the conditions are now called by other names and no longer are called polio.


OMG.


----------

